# Connecting to internet

## UFO

Ok my computer in windows xp says that i have a realteck 8139 NIC. I'm having problems connection to internet and i think that might be why. However I don't understand since I could do it during install to get all the data I needed. Why won't it work now? What module should I use for the realtec nic? if you have any ideas please inform me. Also what is the windows gui called? X windows or windows X? I tried emerge is and can't find it. I found the windowmaker but that is just an addon for x windows or whatever it is called right? If you can help me on those two things it'd appreciate it.

----------

## rac

For the realtek, you want Network device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100mbit) -> RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapater support.  I recommend compiling it directly into the kernel instead of as a module.  As for the X / windowmaker issues, I recommend the desktop guide.

----------

## UFO

Thanks for the reply. I am very very new to linux. I did manage to get gentoo in now working niceely. No bugs. However how do I compile it into the kernel? i did the automatic net-setup. I don't know how to compile it.

----------

## UFO

I went and loged in as root. Then i did the following steps

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

{I went into the ethernet part and enabled the realtec ethernet}

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

reboot

the computer reboots and starts up into gentoo just fine but still can't emerge anything. Keeps telling me that the source cannot be found.

----------

## klieber

 *UFO wrote:*   

> the computer reboots and starts up into gentoo just fine but still can't emerge anything. Keeps telling me that the source cannot be found.

 

As rac suggested, RTFM.  If you're having specific problems with a part of the desktop guide, please post relevant information (including error messages) here and we'll help you get past those.

--kurt

----------

## UFO

but it isn't a desktop problem. I can't get anything on-line. I do the emerge -s to find what I want. Then try to emerge it and it gives me a paragraph and at the end saying something along the lines of it can't contact host. Meaning it can't get on-line. I've tried it with many things not just the desktop. I've tried drivers, GUI's, and many other random things just to see. Can't connect to get anyof them.

----------

## rizzo

As klieber suggested, post the exact text of the error message here in a code block.

----------

## klieber

 *UFO wrote:*   

> it gives me a paragraph and at the end saying something along the lines of it can't contact host.

 

We probably can't be of much help unless you give us the detailed error message...

--kurt

----------

## UFO

oh ok. I thought you ment that I was in the wrong forum... this is what I do.

emerge -s nvidia.

[finds the nvidia files]

emerge -k <file here>

[enter]

Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/......

Resolving www.ibiblio.org...Failed:Host not found

Downloading ftp://ftp.uu.net/.......

Resolving ftp.uu.net...Failed:host not found.

----------

## klieber

What's in your /etc/resolv.conf file?  Can you ping any servers by name?

Try the following two commands:

```
ping forums.gentoo.org

ping 66.250.107.251
```

If the first one works and the second one doesn't, then you have something hosed with your name server setup.  (probably have /etc/resolv.conf configured incorrectly.)

--kurt

----------

## UFO

in the /etc/resolv.conf 

-------------------------------------

nameserver 24.155.11.2

nameserver 24.155.0.11

nameserver 24.155.0.12

search wtx.clearsource.net

-------------------------------------

I pinged both and here are results

ping:unknown host forums.gentoo.org <---tried it different ways including http://

ping: error<----didn't say error but it gave me one. It tried pinging over and over and kept going so fast that I couldn't really read it.

----------

## n0n

When you enabled Realtek support in the kernel, are you sure it was marked with an asterisk, and not an "M"?  If there's an M there, then it was compiled as a module, and you'll probably want to change it to be compiled directly into the kernel (asterisk).  If you could run the following commands and post them here, it would really help:

```
ifconfig
```

and

```
dmesg
```

Also, when you post them, be sure to put "code" tags around them, so they're formatted nicely.  More information on how to do that is here.

----------

## UFO

ok i typed in ifconfig and here is what i got

```
 

Link encap: Local Loopback

inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0

UP Loopback Running  MTU: 16436 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors: 0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carner:0

Collisions:0 tx:0

rx bytes:(0.0b) Tx bytes: (0.0b)
```

----------

## 0ver.bi+e

That looks like the readout of your loopback device. (lo) If this is the only response you got back from ifconfig, your ethernet adapter (device: eth0, eth1, etc) probably hasn't been brought up. 

In other words, a driver may not have been installed (compiled into the kernel or loaded as a module at bootup).

Hope this helps in the troubleshooting.

----------

## rac

Any chance /boot was unmounted when you copied the new kernel to it?

----------

## mmontg1

maybe...

```
 rc-update add net.eth0 default 
```

or....

```
 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## n0n

If none of the other suggestions here work, could you post the output from running "dmesg"?  That might help with diagnosing what's going on.

----------

## UFO

 *Quote:*   

> Any chance /boot was unmounted when you copied the new kernel to it?

  possibly. So i do the mount /boot. Then recompile the kernel?

----------

## klieber

 *UFO wrote:*   

> possibly. So i do the mount /boot. Then recompile the kernel?

 

Just mount /boot and do:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

You should be good to go at that point.

--kurt

----------

## UFO

i tried 

```
 mount /boot 
```

and nothing happened. It told me that it couldn't mount. Then i put the install disk in and tried as well and same thing.

----------

## n0n

 *UFO wrote:*   

> i tried 
> 
> ```
>  mount /boot 
> ```
> ...

 

What was the actual error message?  Pasting in exactly what the computer told you is always helpful.

Were you root when you tried this?  If not, be sure to do it as root.  If you were root, then please post that actual message.  :)

----------

## klieber

 *UFO wrote:*   

> i tried 
> 
> ```
>  mount /boot 
> ```
> ...

 

That probably means your /etc/fstab file is not set up correctly.  Check that file against the instructions in the Install Guide to make sure you've got it configured correctly.

In the mean time, try the full version of the command:

```
mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2  /boot
```

(that command assumes you use ext3 for your boot file system and that /dev/hda2 is where your boot files are located.  Adjust accordingly if your system is different.)

--kurt

----------

